# 3-26 [The Fun Never Ends]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Hit Sykes last night with the crew, AKA Donnie, Johnny, Ant, & Tyler. Donnie, his girlfriend Krissy, Ant, & Tyler got out there a little after 11, but Johnny & I didn't show up till just before midnight. It didn't take more than a half a dozen casts for me to hook up with the first bull of the night, which turned out to be a hoss 39.5'' fish. Donnie was less than happy with me for hooking up before him, but I told him that I was feelin' it & that he was about to hook up. No more than 10 minutes later, him & Tyler were both hooked up. Got them both landed & got a sweet shot of their double, then lowered the reds down in the net & sent them on their way. Shortly afterwards I hooked into another pig, & after a lengthy 10 minute battle, we had her on the bridge & in front of the camera for a quick photoshoot. Over the next hour or so, Johnny & Tyler both managed to land another, & I bent a jig out on a hawg. We fished till just before 3 before deciding to throw in the towel. Ecstatic about another successful night, we left the bridge to go home & grab some shuteye.

*What Were We Throwing?*
Once again, Matrix & Vortex Shad were the ticket. Nightruese was by far the best producer for the night. Similar to the past few nights, the fish we saw cruising the lights refused most of our offerings. It was the fish that were holding 5-10 feet from the surface that were actually interested in our plastics. The key was to barely work the baits at all. Let the Matrix/Vortex do the work & you'll be rewarded with big fish! 

*Tally for the night: *

*Me:* 39'' bull & FAT 39.5'' bull 
*Donnie:* 39'' bull
*Tyler:* 36'' bull & 39.25'' bull
*Johnny:* 39.75'' bull
*Ant:* Skunked

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Here's the rest of the photos.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Another huge night but still no pinfish or hardheads.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> Another huge night but still no pinfish or hardheads.


Give me a break Slim, I'm trying my best. You can bet your bank account that I'll be out there tonight looking for a trophy hardhead, & that I'll post an obnoxious report about it tomorrow. Just you wait....


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I gotta say, I think these are some of the best photos we've had in a while!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll be out that way Wednesday night...... don't throw no lead at me though!!!! Hahahah


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Jason said:


> I'll be out that way Wednesday night...... don't throw no lead at me though!!!! Hahahah


What's your boat look like? Just so I know which boat not to chuck jigs at...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

ThaFish said:


> What's your boat look like? Just so I know which boat not to chuck jigs at...


 
I'll be in a cat w/ CREEPIN' down the sides! prob coming fro Navarre so I may not come under the bridge....ifin ya'll go PM me and let me know!:thumbup:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Jason said:


> I'll be in a cat w/ CREEPIN' down the sides! prob coming fro Navarre so I may not come under the bridge....ifin ya'll go PM me and let me know!:thumbup:


On second thought, I'll tell all my buddies & we'll be sure to have some nice, heavy jigs ready when ya'll come through....  Just messin' of course! I'll shoot ya a PM if we're gonna be out there man!


----------

